
“I could have built that in 2 weeks” - anishgodha
http://anishgodha.com/2016/04/26/i-could-have-built-that-in-2-weeks!
======
sharemywin
Friendster Myspace were social networks before facebook.

there's a whole lot more to execution than just building an app or website and
being first.

